# 2019 Tiguan SE 4Motion - Release Trunk Lid



## millencolin22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hello,

I’m new in the forums and I’m going to get a replacement 2019 Tiguan SE due to the fiasco that I experienced with my local dealer trying to fix the Pillar b rattling noise and a faulty sunroof on my current 2018 Tiguan SE.

I noticed that on the 2018 there’s no way to open the trunk lid from the key fob, and also, there’s not a button in the cabin or near the dashboard to open it up from the inside, which IMO is pretty lame and inconvenient.

Currently I’m in Mexico, and I stopped by at the local dealer and the four trims that they are selling are:
-Tiguan Trendline (Lowest trim level)
-Tiguan Trendline Plus
-Tiguan Confortline
-Tiguan Highline (Highest trim level)

To my surprise, the trunk lid button on the key fob DO open the trunk lid.

My question to the gurus in the forums, could it be that the trunk latch for the Mexican/Latin American Tiguan models is different than the one for the US market?

Is there something that could be done with VCDS in order to open the trunk lid with the key fob without changing hardware in the vehicle?

Would it be worth to stop by again at the dealer to ask for the part number of the trunk latch of a Mexican Tiguan?

In case the part number is different between the Mexican Tiguan and the US Tiguan (which I suspect), would it make sense to order the part at the dealer here in Mexico and take it with me and give it a try in my 2018 Tiguan (before VW takes possession of it early next year), or even try it with the 2019 replacement?

All your comments and suggestions will be highly appreciated!

Thanks,


----------



## Mammouth2727 (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi,

I just took possession of a 2019 Comfortline in Canada. If you hold the trunk lid button on the key fob it opens the trunk lid. I also have a button at the bottom of the driver's door to open the trunk lid. I've been told that this is one of the Comfortline differences between the 2019 MY and 2018 MY. Maybe the same applies to the US trims.


----------



## millencolin22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Mammouth2727 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just took possession of a 2019 Comfortline in Canada. If you hold the trunk lid button on the key fob it opens the trunk lid. I also have a button at the bottom of the driver's door to open the trunk lid. I've been told that this is one of the Comfortline differences between the 2019 MY and 2018 MY. Maybe the same applies to the US trims.


Hello,

Thanks for your response. I hope my 2019 SE comes with that feature.

Can anyone in he forum please confirm whether or not the 2019 SE Tiguan (US Version) opens up the trunk lid by pressing the button on the key fob? And also if it has the button at the bottom of the drivers door to open up the trunk lid from the knside?

Thanks,


----------



## republicman159 (Dec 31, 2018)

millencolin22 said:


> Mammouth2727 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


This function is not on the US 2019 Tiguan SE. I just tried it on mine and the trunk button only unlocks the trunk lid. There is also no trunk button on the driver side door. I guess you need to upgrade to the SEL to get this function.


----------

